# Signal Operator Course?



## Jager (10 Jun 2006)

Hi,

Just wondering what the Signal Operator Course really entailes. I've finished my BMQ and apariently am off to sit at borden to await my course in Kingston on November 17th, 2006. Just wondering if someone can shead some light on what I'm going to be doing for 'aprox' 6 months.

Pte. Jager


----------



## navymich (10 Jun 2006)

You could use the time to use the "search" function on this site.  I'm sure you'll be amazed at how much information you can find on this topic.  And welcome to the boards!


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (10 Jun 2006)

If you have DIN access, or know someone who does, look at the CFSCE website...all the courses and applic. info is avail there, I believe in the G Sqn information.

If you don't know what CFSCE is...(yikes) it is the Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics. (in Kingston)

Mud


----------



## punkd (11 Jun 2006)

Have fun on PRETC at Borden, you will be joining me on A coy - 1 pl. During your stay you will do all your prereqs for your QL3's.  SQ and Driver wheel course.


----------



## Warthor (14 Jun 2006)

Sig Ops is a good way to go. Theyre in shortage of em.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (15 Jun 2006)

Jager, i guess i'll be joining u in borden till there's an opening in kingston for sig op 3s.


----------



## Zombie (15 Jun 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Have fun on PRETC at Borden, you will be joining me on A coy - 1 pl. During your stay you will do all your prereqs for your QL3's.  SQ and Driver wheel course.



The best part is not paying rations!  :dontpanic:


----------



## punkd (16 Jun 2006)

Zombie said:
			
		

> The best part is not paying rations!  :dontpanic:



I can't complain about the whole 'attached posting' few extra bucks every payday never hurt anyone  ;D

Gotta love the PT 5 days a week now, playing volleyball all morning was tough work  8)


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Jun 2006)

I would rather be doing something than just wasting time away (although it IS pensionable time)   :-\


----------



## punkd (16 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I would rather be doing something than just wasting time away (although it IS pensionable time)   :-\



Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't even for a second hesitate to get out of PRETC and actually get on course sooner, and I do use the opportunity of more free time to get into the gym and run more. There is alot of people there that avoid PT like the plague, almost half the Coy is on light duties these days.


----------



## canadianblue (16 Jun 2006)

> Have fun on PRETC at Borden



The PRETC, the biggest waste of time, money, and resources in all of the CF. If your going to be there for 6 months try to do something anything to fill your time so you can say you actaully accomplished something from your stay there.


----------



## MikeL (16 Jun 2006)

punkd said:
			
		

> Have fun on PRETC at Borden, you will be joining me on A coy - 1 pl. During your stay you will do all your prereqs for your QL3's.  SQ and Driver wheel course.



Sig Ops goto Bravo Company 5 Platoon. Unless things have changed, I haven't been in PRETC for 6 weeks. 

You won't do SQ at PRETC/Borden, your be sent off to Meaford for that, have with that


----------



## canadianblue (16 Jun 2006)

PRETC changes the whole command structure once a month, it's the most disorganized mess I have ever been a part of.


----------



## Zombie (16 Jun 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Sig Ops goto Bravo Company 5 Platoon. Unless things have changed, I haven't been in PRETC for 6 weeks.
> 
> You won't do SQ at PRETC/Borden, your be sent off to Meaford for that, have with that



It changed a couple weeks ago...Sigs are now in A Coy 1 Pl. My SQ is in Gagetown starting July 5, can't wait for that....


----------



## MikeL (17 Jun 2006)

Any word on why the change, since Alpha was just for LOG, MP and Medics before.

SQ is a good go, get to do a lot of good training. I loved the simmunition an FIBUA part of it, plus rappelling out of helicopters was cool too.


----------



## canadianblue (17 Jun 2006)

> My SQ is in Gagetown starting July 5, can't wait for that....



Lucky you got to go to Gagetown, probably alot better then going to Meaford. I went to Gagetown, and its probably a better place to do SQ, most people that went their enjoyed it, Meaford on the other hand from what I've heard is a completely different story.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jun 2006)

I never been to Meaford (knock on wood) but have spents LOTS of time in Gtown.  Its like "coming home" when I go there.  Anyone who gets to actually do their SQ quickly appears to be lucky these days.

Good luck and have fun.  Work hard, play hard.  Dolan's pub and Sweetwaters (used) to be good spots on the weekend in Fredtown.  If you get a chance, go to Saint John and ride the Reversing Falls on the jetboat.  A blast.  

For those interested, there is a Museum in the A lines (WO and Sgt's lines) that is worth a visit to.  There used to be a T-72 and a BRDM II parked there, many other vehicles, and a good display in the vehicle itself.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (18 Jun 2006)

I did my BMQ/SQ in Shilo, do i have to re-do any of that again when I get to Borden?


----------



## Jager (18 Jun 2006)

How about this, I was sent to Kingston instead.... Wow, what a difference from St-Jean. Arrived last friday and report in monday morning because everyone was gone for the day.

Wonder why I'm in kingston, since aparently their is no pat or anything.

ah well, that be the army.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (18 Jun 2006)

jager, u could be doing OJT there, if that's the case consider yourself lucky according to others that i've talked to.


----------



## Zombie (19 Jun 2006)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Any word on why the change, since Alpha was just for LOG, MP and Medics before.
> 
> SQ is a good go, get to do a lot of good training. I loved the simmunition an FIBUA part of it, plus rappelling out of helicopters was cool too.



I haven't heard anything, I've been on a tasking since late May but I think 5 Pl was getting too big.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (20 Jun 2006)

anyone got an answer to my question??


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (20 Jun 2006)

You should not have to redo BMQ/SQ.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (21 Jun 2006)

thank u


----------



## Jager (21 Jun 2006)

An update of sorts, got sent to Borden, yay.... And I'm off to SQ on the 2nd, then the week after I return (susceful) I'm on my drivers course, then the monday after I'm off to my QL3... As I found out the orginal plan was a OJT but that dissapeared once an opening on the July 5th course opened. So I guess I can count my lucky stars... Yay, there even giving me a forced vacation period of a week. No idea if I get this friday off or what, I was told I do, but you never know.


----------



## 735_winnipeg (22 Jun 2006)

army plans always changing, u can count ur lucky stars


----------



## punkd (22 Jun 2006)

Ya im off to Gagetown with you. Gonna be a hot summer to do SQ. Can't wait to get away from PRETC for a while though.


----------



## Jager (2 Sep 2006)

been a while since I've had net access. Sq in G-Town was good, but thanks to the eye exam for the Driver Wheel I'm no longer on my 3's... What fun, looks like PRETC till Jan or so. Might have a job in the clerks office though, intresting a sig doing a clerks job. Go PRETC...

Too bad I cant get my hands on some good kit, trashed most of it during my SQ and havent bothered to get it all fixed, way to lazy to do that, or is it just that PRETC gives us really stupid timings to go to QM.

So whats everyone else up to?

Jager


----------



## 735_winnipeg (3 Sep 2006)

I was originally scheduled to re-do my SQ and LSVW training again.  But made a memo with all the copies of my BMQ/SQ paper, now apparently I'm off to Sig Op 3s in Sept 29.  Got to get it confirmed just to be sure but I was lucky since I got to Borden on Aug 10 with A Coy, 1 Pl.


----------



## Jager (4 Sep 2006)

either I've asked you this 100 times in person or never, are you the one that took my spot


----------



## 735_winnipeg (5 Sep 2006)

Maybe  but its good to be gone from Borden...I'll miss all the cute francophone girls in my platoon


----------



## Jimmy SG (6 Sep 2006)

In response to your original question ref your 3's;

You will be learning basic operation of the various radios, and the battery charger etc. 
You will study basic electricity and signal propagation,
You will learn how to use PDT's (portable data terminals)- they are slow ineffective pieces of kit,
You will learn basic battle group level voice procedure, and
You will learn typing, and basic computer skills.

Oh and don't forget antenna set-up.


----------



## SIG MITCH (7 Sep 2006)

and a whole lot more........


----------

